# POLL: Where to have the Salmon River Slam.



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

IVAN'S Campground in Baldwin.

1st We have Ivan's Canoe and Camping. This is where we had it last year. It is located in Baldwin, Michigan. 2 Miles from BBT and very close to the Pere Marquette River. Visit their website HERE . They have a group area where we can set up alot of tents. This area is right near the Bath-house and near the Pavillion where we have electric for our Cook-out and a Big Bon-Fire Pit. Prices are $6 a night per person for camping in the group area. Electric-hook-up sites are available for an extra $3 a night. I was there this spring and the Bathrooms were cleaned up and nicely painted...The only downfall besides the bathrooms last year was they don't allow cleaning of fish...No problem for me If I keep any I will just clean them by the river and properly dispose of the remains. 


Twin Oaks Campground in Wellston, proposed by Gunrod... 

I proposed Twin Oaks campground in Wellston for the Salmon Slam. You can visit their web site HERE for information as well. 

I suggest this location because it is only 25 minutes from Baldwin and provides additional fishing opportunities. I don't know how far from Baldwin it is to Ludington but if big lake fishermen want to attend this event Wellston is only 19 miles from Manistee. Also, since the trout season is still open the Wellston area provides more streams and creeks (Pine Creek, Pine River, Little Manistee {closed to salmon on Sept 1}, Bear Creek, Big Manistee, Hodenpyle and numerous creeks). Last year some members went to the Platte to fish so rivers north are closer (Platte, Boardman, etc....). Bank fishermen will have plenty of opportunities at Tippy and some secret spots I'd be will to divulge should they be needed.

I also believe Wellston will make it easier for some of our northern members to attend since the drive may be shorter.

Twin Oaks provides heated bathrooms with 3 showers, 3 toilets and 3 sinks with no additional charge. There is also a cabin, loft and camper for rent for those who don't want to stay in tents. There's a playground on site for those with children and a rec room containing a pool table, video games and pinball. I've talked with the owner and the rec room is available for the traditional Saturday cookout should we experience inclement weather. The rec room has a sink, stove, oven and refrigerator should they be needed.

Twin Oaks provides group camping so everyone can be put together. There is also water available for RV's and electricity available at all the sites. Rates are as follows: $18.00 for two adults and 2 children without electricity, $22.00 for two adults and two children with electricity and $9.00 for an individual with electricity. This price applies to RV's and tents. The cabin, loft and camper are available at this time for rent on the weekend proposed.

I see two disadvantages to this site. One is the additional 25 minutes of driving time but 25 minutes is minimal. Second, is the distance from BBT. I know we all like to support BBT for their generosity with information, site sponsorship and products. My hope is that the members stop in on their way in and out of town in addition to those fishing the PM. 

I've been trying to convince the owner to take ad space on the site. He is skeptical of internet advertising at this time because he paid good money else where and isn't getting his money's worth. It's my hope that he will advertise here after the outing if he feels he is going to get his monies worth. 

Either place I'm there. Any questions just post and I'll try to answer them.


----------



## SALMONATOR (Jan 7, 2003)

I wasn't a member last year, but I voted for Ivans. It's not only cheaper, but more convenient to guys who fish both north and south of the pm. You're 35-60 minutes from some other good rivers either way you go. White and the Mo' to the south, and the big & little Mann' as well as the Pine to the north among others either way. Trout, salmon, whatever. 

Plus BBT is just down the street. I'd like to go this year, but I know I'll be fishing the PM, and I plan on camping real close by. Not much of a morning person and I need all the sleep I can get.

Al


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Let me add that after ya vote please post and tell us how ya voted...we want this to be a vote strictly for who is going or those who are considering going...

I voted Ivan's...Close to the PM and alot Cheaper! Not to mention that pavillion and bonfire pit worked out great last year!


----------



## foersterhunter (Jan 21, 2002)

Don
i think the price is right and its close to one of our sponsors.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I voted Ivans

Same reasons as Don's


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Even though my last post about the Salmon Slam this year was that I'm not going. I am Trying to get the wife to go. I doubt it, but I am giving it one hell of a shot  

I voted for Ivan's for the same reason as Don.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I'm going to abstain from voting. Last year my wife came and didn't like camping so close to the highway. We stayed at a little State campground a couple miles away and was very secluded. She didn't fish so she wanted to be out in the woods. It still worked out pretty good because we could join in on the activities but when everyone went fishing, she had a nice place to spend the day. If she decides not to come, Paul and I will join the gang.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I voted Ivan's. I have camped there twice and enjoyed my time there. I usually don't like camping right on people but since were all hanging out it's nice. Plus, it's really close to the PM. This year, I def. want to go night fishing though for kings. The campfire area is also really large and the pavilion is right there.


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

i voted ivans. it places us centrally located within a half hour drive to the big three (big man, pm, and the MO). it is not all that much farther to drive to any of the other smaller rivers like the platte, or the betsie either. being there gives us the option to go to any of them depending on the reports that we hear from others too. not to far for the big lake guys to go either.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

15 for Ivans and 7 for Twin Oaks...we need a cut off date for this poll so we can make plans...lets Say August 15th...So everyone going please vote before then!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Anyone else that's going gonna vote on this?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Don, we could end this anytime. Let's say tomorrow morning. Now that it's been bumped and it's a rainy weekend everyone who needs to will have seen it. We need to start planning food and such. I'd also like to get the invite over to Ohiosportsman.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok...anyone who is going and hasn't voted please do so by tomorrow morning! (Sunday) and then we will close this poll and start finalizing the plans!>>>>Don


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

We also voted for Ivans. We stayed at Ivans for the last outing and it was fine. It's approx 30-45 minutes from Ludington and we are hoping to have our boat ready to do some big lake fishing as well as river fishing. Can't wait to see everyone again 

QS


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I plan on being a first time participant...now what goes on?? Do we all get together than head out and fish then come back and see how everyone faired or what?? well i'd really like to meet osme of the guys in person...Has a day been decided yet?? someone please fill me in on everything going on.....thanks a lot, Alex


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Alex,

Last year some memeber's got together and went out in group's, of either walking or in boat's or some sort. This worked out great. Most people would come back and talk with other member's and tell their "fish stories." Some peopl arrive on Wed, Thur, Fri, and some come in on Sat, but I would say that alot of people were their Fri.

I am really hoping that I can make it again this year, I had a blast last year. If I am able to make it, my wife and dad might also be in attendance, maybe my son as well, but he is a big "maybe."


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Most plans are made on the river or the night before. It really depends on the fish.

Most of the boaters and floaters tend to stay together or float adjacent sections for spotting purposes.

The waders go where they feel they will have the most luck. Plus the trout season should still be open so folks may head for trout waters over the salmon areas. There's also a no kill zone on the PM. If you want eaters you'll want to stay away from there. Some just want to catch and release so they may head to the no kill.

Sounds like we'll have some big water boats too. Last year we even had folks who headed to the Platte for coho. Saturday night is generally the cook out/camp fire where the fun is. The fishing plans are usually last minute. There may even be boat openings to get in on.

Show up, plan on fishing somewhere and plan on having a good time.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I wouldnt mind a boat ride if there is a seat open.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

i voted Ivans,i just need a place 4 a tent.
Would i be able to fish from a 20'Bass boat on any of the rivers,i've never fished there,so i am clueless as to how big or deep these rivers are.If so i'd have room for 2 other people.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Im not very knowledgeable about river fishing but I would definitely suggest to leave the Bassboat in the garage. Way to shallow with lots of rocks and fallen trees. Last year my son and I rented a canoe which worked out OK. We would just pull it onto the bank a bit to fish a hole. Make sure you bring some waders. This year, well be floating in our new Dry Fly float boat! Also, many of the guys will fish the flies only stretch of the PM. We used our spinning rods and cast maribou spey flies (I think, Id have to ask Shoeman what he showed me to tie up). Anyway, we caught fish and had a ball. My 8 year old son landed a hog too! Thanks Northern Outdoorsman!


----------

